# Going to have to counsel my wife....



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

From today, 14 Nov 2022....


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I don't think she respects your authority, lol.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

BigDaddyNY said:


> I don't think she respects your authority, lol.


She is a bossy chick....with a mind of her own....I love her that way....usually


----------



## sleeping_sandman (2 mo ago)

Did you report to HR about that? 
That is neglecting responsiblities right there. 
This is reprimand-worthy.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

sleeping_sandman said:


> Did you report to HR about that?
> That is neglecting responsiblities right there.
> This is reprimand-worthy.


I don't know where to report it....her email is [email protected]


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Twisting the Tiger's tail is not a good way to live life as you might get injured.

My suggestion is to thank her for going the extra-mile to check expiration dates on food so at to protect the both of you. Suggest that perhaps both of you should do an inventory with stored good's expiration dates. My wife and I have found some spice containers that were probably used by the Roman's.

Expired Jiffy Cornbread does not seem like a hill I would want to fight a battle and die on.

Good luck. If those are real posts, I hope she has a great sense of humor.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

Young at Heart said:


> Twisting the Tiger's tail is not a good way to live life as you might get injured.
> 
> My suggestion is to thank her for going the extra-mile to check expiration dates on food so at to protect the both of you. Suggest that perhaps both of you should do an inventory with stored good's expiration dates. My wife and I have found some spice containers that were probably used by the Roman's.
> 
> ...


Whoosh......


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

I think if you go to www. wife upgrades.com you can download a small software patch to fix that little glitch.

It takes 4 years to install though. I’ve been installing mine for 5 years, she rejected the first one.


----------



## BootsAndJeans (4 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> I think if you go to www. wife upgrades.com you can download a small software patch to fix that little glitch.
> 
> It takes 4 years to install though. I’ve been installing mine for 5 years, she rejected the first one.


I might have been insulted....she said something about me needing a larger hard drive and laughed...


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BootsAndJeans said:


> I might have been insulted....she said something about me needing a larger hard drive and laughed...


Oh yea for sure if you get the full new wife package. But a patch for the existing wife is much smaller. It’s ok if you just have a floppy drive, usually they can’t tell the difference anyway.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Oh yea for sure if you get the full new wife package. But a patch for the existing wife is much smaller. It’s ok if you just have a floppy drive, usually they can’t tell the difference anyway.


This reminds me of a twilight Zone episode 😂


----------

